# ابو اسماعيل خارج سباق الرئاسة



## Molka Molkan (28 مارس 2012)

*                 ابو اسماعيل خارج سباق الرئاسة*



[YOUTUBE]QCLjV6k70wo[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 مارس 2012)

*خبر زى ( العسل ) ...*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 مارس 2012)

*
حازم أبو اسماعيل ينفي شائعة عدم إمكانية ترشحه لأن والدته أمريكية 
   |  28-03-2012 21:38

نفى المرشح المحتمل للرئاسة حازم أبواسماعيل ما تردد عن أن والدته تحمل الجنسية الأمريكية وأنه لن يتمكن من الترشح إلى انتخابات الرئاسة القادمة.

وقالت صفحة ابو اسماعيل على "الفيسبوك" أنه في إطار حرب الشائعات و التشويه التي تشن على مرشحنا , ترددت في الأيام الماضية شائعة بشأن والدة الأستاذ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل رحمة الله عليها تقول بأنها تحمل الجنسية الأمريكية إلى جانب الجنسية المصرية و بالتالي لن يصح ترشيح الأستاذ حازم، نؤكد أن هذا الخبر غير صحيح جملة و تفصيلا فلا تلقوا سمعا لهذه الأكاذيب الفاشلة.

وأضافت الصفحة أن المرشح المحتمل حازم أبواسماعيل سيتقدم بأوراق الترشيح يوم الجمعة القادمة في الثانية ظهرا.
 كانت قناة الحياة قد أذاعت أن ابواسماعيل لن يتمكن من الترشح لانتخابات الرئاسة نظرا لأن والدته تحمل الجنسية الأمريكية، إلا أن منسق الحملة نفى ذلك في اتصال هاتفي بالقناة، رغم ذلك أعادت القناة نفس الخبر، مضيفة أن اللجة العليا للانتخابات أرسلت لوزارة الخارجية للاستفسار بشأن جنسية والدة أبواسماعيل.

من جانبه قال الشيخ صفوت بركات مسئول ملف الإتصال الدولي بحملة حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل أن ليس هناك ما يعوق الشيخ حازم عن الترشح لرئاسة الجمهورية ، نافيا كل ما أشيع حول أن والدة الشيخ حازم تحمل الجنسية الأمريكية .

وقال الشيخ صفوت في اتصال للحياة اليوم أن هذا زعم وليس خبر حقيقي وهذا ما أشيع في الفترة الماضية مضيقا : الشيخ حازم تنطبق عليه كل المواصفات القانونية للترشح للرئاسة وهو رجل من أب وأم مصريين وجد وجدة مصريين ولا وجود لأي جنسية أخرى غير المصرية . *


----------



## ابن الحسن (28 مارس 2012)

بكرة هانلقي اصحاب شركات البوسترات عاملين مظاهرات 
كانوا بيكلوا عيش من البوسترات ابواسماعيل


----------



## BITAR (28 مارس 2012)

ابن الحسن قال:


> بكرة هانلقي اصحاب شركات البوسترات عاملين مظاهرات
> كانوا بيكلوا عيش من البوسترات ابواسماعيل


*وانت الصادق بيكلوا بترودولارات من سمعة بتاع السعوديه
*​


----------



## rania79 (28 مارس 2012)

يادى النيلة طلع الحوار فاكس ولا اية


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 مارس 2012)

*والدة الشيخ حازم صلاح ابو اسماعيل هى الدكتورة نوال عبد العزيز نور, حاصلة على الجنسية الامريكية وأقامت بأمريكا عدة سنوات مع أولادها, ابنتها الكبرى حنان, تحمل هى ايضا الجنسية الامريكية ..... وبذلك لا يحق للشيخ حازم الترشح لانتخابات الرئاسة

وقد ردت انباء عن تعثر المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية الشيخ حازم صلاح ابو اسماعيل عن التقدم بأوراقه رسمياً بعد انتشار معلومات عن أن والدة الشيخ حازم السيدة / نوال عبد العزيز نور التى تحمل جواز سفر امريكى رقم 50011598 والمولوده فى تاريخ 3/8/1946 وتوفيت عام 2010 , وكذلك شقيقته حنان صلاح ابو اسماعيل التى ولدت فى عام 1967 وتحمل جواز سفر أمريكى رقم 39429036
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 مارس 2012)

[YOUTUBE]3vxVskVnWw0&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (29 مارس 2012)

*كدا بقى يبقى الله يرحمه .. وهادور على حد تانى *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 مارس 2012)

*خلاص ... يرشحوا البكليمي .... بعد التجميل ... وهيفوز رغم أنف الأقباط*


----------



## tasoni queena (29 مارس 2012)

> *خلاص ... يرشحوا البكليمي .... بعد التجميل ... وهيفوز رغم أنف الأقباط*



ههههههههههه النقطة دى صحيح 100 %  ​


----------



## tasoni queena (29 مارس 2012)

يا جماعة متشغلوش نفسكوا

متقلقوش حتى لو خاض سباق الرئاسة وبشعبية كبيرة جدااا مش هيفوز

اللى هيتفق عليه العسكر والاخوان هو اللى هيفوز

وابو اسماعيل ده مش على قايمة افكارهم نهاااااااائى 

انا مقتنعة تمام بذلك


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 مارس 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *كدا بقى يبقى الله يرحمه .. وهادور على حد تانى *​


هو انت كنت هاترش دا؟
ياراجل حرام عليك، رشح حد تاني تقيل زي ابو الفتوح أو صباحي، خلي البلد تفوق وتطلع للنور..


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 مارس 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *كدا بقى يبقى الله يرحمه .. وهادور على حد تانى *​


*عن " أحمد بن عدوية " أنه قال : *
*لا تدور ولا تحتار معروف خضر العطار ...خضر خضر ..خضر العطااااااااااااار* ..
*حتى الآن أتنين كدابين ...البلكيمى "جمل" الله وجهه*
*وبو سماعين " أمركه" الله من فوق سبع سماوات ...*

*دور ياياسر فى " صحيح " الأنتخابات يمكن نلاقى حد "مُرسل" لهذا الشعب وتكون نيته " متواترة " بغير زيف وألا يكون قد "وضع" لنا بيانات " ضعيفة " وأن يكون " حسن " السير والسلوك ...*
*أنا عن نفسى سأقاطع الأنتخابات وأتابع " لبنى عسل " فى قناة " الحياة " ...*


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (29 مارس 2012)

هههههههههههههه يعيش وياخد غرها


----------



## حبيب يسوع (29 مارس 2012)

اختيار صلاح ابو اسماعيل سوف يكون اسوا اختيار انه رجل متشدد جدا ويجد دعما من كل السلفين والمتشدددين


----------



## grges monir (29 مارس 2012)

الدنيا تسخن شوية بس كدة فى الانتخابات كمان وهتسمع العجب عن كل مرشح


----------



## zezza (29 مارس 2012)

*ماهو قاله ان كلا ده اشاعات 
و الراجل زى الفل مافيهوش غلطة *


----------



## ياسر رشدى (29 مارس 2012)

*




*

القاهرة - عمر عبدالجواد​اختص حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل، المرشح المحتمل للرئاسة المصرية، "العربية.نت" بتصريحات أعلن فيها أن ما أثير على مواقع الإنترنت من خطابات تعلن أن والدته وشقيقته تحملان بطاقة سفر أمريكية مجرد افتراءات، تدخل في إطار الحرب الانتخابية.

وأوضح أبو إسماعيل قائلاً: "والدتي هي الدكتورة نوال عبدالعزيز نور، حاصلة على الماجستير والدكتوراه في علوم التفسير من جامعة الأزهر، وأن الذين يثيرون تلك الشائعات عليهم التقدم ببلاغات رسمية موثقة ضده لو كانوا يملكون دليلا على صدق ما ورد في كلامهم، وأن مؤسسة الأزهر بها كل الملفات التي تخص والدتي".

وطالب أبو إسماعيل، اللجنة العليا للانتخابات بالرد على تلك الدعاوى والإفصاح عن صحة الخطاب المقدم إليها وعن شخصية من قدمه حتى يمكن الرد عليه قانونا لكذبه وارتكابه جريمة بتشويه صورة ناخب دون وجه حق مما يعرضه للخسائر الانتخابية باهتزاز ثقة الناخبين في مرشحهم.

وقال أبو اسماعيل سأتقدم الى اللجنة العليا للانتخابات لسحب أوراق ترشحي رسميا والتي ستكشف توكيلاتها مفاجآت منها أن عددا كبيرا من أقباط مصر يؤيدونني، وسأدخل الى اللجنة المشرفة على الانتخابات الرئاسية في موكب من أنصاري، وهذا يعد أكبر دليل على دحض مزاعم وافتراءات المنافسين التي تخيلت أنها ستنتهي عقب نجاح الثورة المصرية. 

لكن يبدو أن الحزب الوطني يمارس نفس أساليبه الانتخابية بتشويه المنافسين، وإن تبدل الأشخاص الذين يرتدون أقنعة تشي بأنهم ثوار وهم أعداء الثورة، وأطلق أبو اسماعيل رسالة تحذير للجميع بأنه لن يسكت على من يحاول تشويه سمعته الانتخابية بالمساس بأهله، وإن كان على هؤلاء أن يعلموا بأن الله سيعاقبهم على صنيعهم، وسيعلم الذين ظلموا أي منقلب ينقلبون.
*اللجنة العليا للانتخابات *


وتعيش الأجواء السياسية بمصر حالة من الجدل بعدما تداولت مواقع إلكترونية خبرا بوصول خطاب إلى اللجنة العليا المشرفة على الانتخابات الرئاسية يؤكد أن والدة المرشح الرئاسي حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل أمريكية الجنسية واسمها بالكامل نوال عبدالعزيز نور تحمل جواز سفر أمريكي رقم 50011598 وهي مولدة في عام 1946، وأن حازم أبو إسماعيل تحمل شقيقته واسمها حنان صلاح أبو إسماعيل جواز سفر أمريكي رقم 39429036.

وصرحت مصادر من داخل اللجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية لـ"العربية.نت" أن أبو إسماعيل لم يترشح رسميا حتى الآن حتى يمكن أن يطعن فيه شخص أو يتوجه بالطعن الى اللجنة العليا التي تقوم بمراجعة ملفات المتقدمين فعليا بعد سحب أوراقهم، وقالت المصادر إن المتقدمين يملأون استمارة بيانات يؤكدون فيها حملهم الجنسية المصرية، وعدم حمل أي جواز سفر غير مصري، وأن والديه وزوجته مصريي الجنسية ولا يحملون جوازات سفر لأي دولة أخرى حتى وإن تنازلوا عنها فيما بعد.

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 مارس 2012)

*Who has American Passport Number 50011598?.*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 مارس 2012)

*بيقولك بو سماعين نازل بسلسلة بشرية بكرة ( ان شاء الله ) عقب صلاة الجمعة يتحرك الموكب الساعة واحدة وربع ...*
*ودى عينة من تعليمات أتباعه ومحبوه ومؤيدوه ومفدوه بالروح والدم ...( أى والله بالروح والدم ) ...*
*يعنى زيه زى عبد الناصر زى السادات زى مبيو ..( عادى الشعب ده عمره ماهيتعلم أصلاً )*
*نصائح لكل واحد هيشارك :*
*==============*
*- هات معاك 3 زجاجات مياه.*
*- حاول يبقى معاك كاسكتة .*
*هات معاك ازازة ميه واي لوحة معبرة عن تأيدك وهيكون معانا تيشيرتات "* *سنحيا كراما* Live with Dignity "
*ودى عينة من الشعارات :*
*"أبو إسماعيل مش بس للسلفيين" *
*يابو اسماعيل احنا مساندينك بالروح والدم معاهدينك*
*إوعي تكسل والا حد يحبطك عن إنك تروح* 
وخد معاك زوجتك وأولادك أو اخواتك وقرايبك وصحابك وجيرانك وإن شاء الله سيكون اليوم حافلاً وجميلاً علينا جميعاً 
كمان كنت *عايزة أفكركم باستحضار النوايا الطيبة* قبل النزول في المسيرة ..
*وربنا ينصرنا ويجعل جمعنا جمعاً مرحوماً وتفرقنا من بعده تفرقاً معصوماً ولا يجعل بيننا شقياً ولا محروماً ..*

*وكان نفسى أسألها : يعنى أية أستحضار النوايا الطيبة ؟؟!!*


----------



## تيمو (29 مارس 2012)

مع أمنياتي لفوز اسماعيل

نعم أتمنى ذلك ...‏

لأننا لن نتخلّص من شعار الإسلام هو الحل ما لم يحيا الشعب تحت مظلة هذا الشعار ويُعاينوا مساوئه وسلبياته ، ‏فالكثير من الحالمين بهذا الشعار متأثرين بكتب التاريخ التي لا تكتب إلا الجانب المشرق ، ولا ينظرون للتجربة ‏الطالبانية – الأفغانية أو الصومالية وغيرها ‏

القادم سيكون أسوأ ، ومطالبات تطبيق الشريعة بحلتها السلفية يعني خسارة المسلمين المعتدلين ولربما أيضاً ‏المتشددين منهم .... ‏

المشكلة تبقى أن على أحدهم أن يكون الضحية ، ويبدو أن مصر قد تمارس هذا الدور ، فلو استفاق السلفيون ‏لخطورة موقفهم ، أو لم يستفيقوا ففي كلتا الحالتين سيكون للصالح العام ...‏

وأخيراً ، لو كنتُ قبطي لفكّرتُ ملياً بترشيح مرشح إسلامي معتدل ، لأنه يبدو أن القادم سيكون إسلامي ، وزي ‏ما بيقولوا : رغم أنف الحاقدين هههه ‏


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (30 مارس 2012)

*قال إنها نوال عبدالعزيز الحاصلة على الماجستير والدكتوراه في علوم التفسير من جامعة الأزهر

*​*





اختص حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل، المرشح المحتمل للرئاسة المصرية، "العربية.نت" بتصريحات أعلن فيها أن ما أثير على مواقع الإنترنت من خطابات تعلن أن والدته وشقيقته تحملان جوازي سفر أمريكيين مجرد افتراءات، تدخل في إطار الحرب الانتخابية.

وأوضح أبو إسماعيل قائلاً: "والدتي هي الدكتورة نوال عبدالعزيز نور، حاصلة على الماجستير والدكتوراه في علوم التفسير من جامعة الأزهر، وأن الذين يثيرون تلك الشائعات عليهم التقدم ببلاغات رسمية موثقة ضده لو كانوا يملكون دليلا على صدق ما ورد في كلامهم، وأن مؤسسة الأزهر بها كل الملفات التي تخص والدتي". 

وطالب أبو إسماعيل، اللجنة العليا للانتخابات بالرد على تلك الدعاوى والإفصاح عن صحة الخطاب المقدم إليها وعن شخصية من قدمه حتى يمكن الرد عليه قانونا لكذبه وارتكابه جريمة بتشويه صورة ناخب دون وجه حق مما يعرضه للخسائر الانتخابية باهتزاز ثقة الناخبين في مرشحهم. 

وقال أبو اسماعيل سأتقدم الى اللجنة العليا للانتخابات لسحب أوراق ترشحي رسميا والتي ستكشف توكيلاتها مفاجآت منها أن عددا كبيرا من أقباط مصر يؤيدونني، وسأدخل الى اللجنة المشرفة على الانتخابات الرئاسية في موكب من أنصاري، وهذا يعد أكبر دليل على دحض مزاعم وافتراءات المنافسين التي تخيلت أنها ستنتهي عقب نجاح الثورة المصرية. 

لكن يبدو أن الحزب الوطني يمارس نفس أساليبه الانتخابية بتشويه المنافسين، وإن تبدل الأشخاص الذين يرتدون أقنعة تشي بأنهم ثوار وهم أعداء الثورة، وأطلق أبو اسماعيل رسالة تحذير للجميع بأنه لن يسكت على من يحاول تشويه سمعته الانتخابية بالمساس بأهله، وإن كان على هؤلاء أن يعلموا بأن الله سيعاقبهم على صنيعهم، وسيعلم الذين ظلموا أي منقلب ينقلبون. 

اللجنة العليا للانتخابات 

وتخيم على الأجواء السياسية بمصر حالة من الجدل، بعدما تداولت مواقع إلكترونية خبراً بوصول خطاب إلى اللجنة العليا المشرفة على الانتخابات الرئاسية يؤكد أن والدة المرشح الرئاسي حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل أمريكية الجنسية، واسمها بالكامل نوال عبدالعزيز نور، تحمل جواز سفر أمريكياً رقم 50011598، وهي مولدة في عام 1946، وأن شقيقته واسمها حنان صلاح أبو إسماعيل تحمل جواز سفر أمريكياً رقم 39429036.

وصرحت مصادر من داخل اللجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية لـ"العربية.نت" أن أبو إسماعيل لم يترشح رسمياً حتى الآن حتى يمكن أن يطعن فيه شخص أو يتوجه بالطعن إلى اللجنة العليا، التي تقوم بمراجعة ملفات المتقدمين فعلياً بعد سحب أوراقهم. 

وقالت المصادر إن المتقدمين يملأون استمارة بيانات يؤكدون فيها حملهم الجنسية المصرية، وعدم حمل أي جواز سفر غير مصري، وأن والديه وزوجته مصريي الجنسية، ولا يحملون جوازات سفر لأي دولة أخرى حتى وإن تنازلوا عنها فيما بعد. 







​*


----------



## هالة الحب (31 مارس 2012)

اتمنى المعلومات تطلع صحيحه علشان نخلص منه.حاجه تقرف.


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 مارس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *بيقولك بو سماعين نازل بسلسلة بشرية بكرة ( ان شاء الله ) عقب صلاة الجمعة يتحرك الموكب الساعة واحدة وربع ...*
> *ودى عينة من تعليمات أتباعه ومحبوه ومؤيدوه ومفدوه بالروح والدم ...( أى والله بالروح والدم ) ...*
> *يعنى زيه زى عبد الناصر زى السادات زى مبيو ..( عادى الشعب ده عمره ماهيتعلم أصلاً )*
> *نصائح لكل واحد هيشارك :*
> ...



*الحقيقه كان موكب مبشر بكل الخير 
كانوا واخدين صلاح سالم كله لحسابهم امبارح والكل كان حاسس اننا ع حدود باكستان من الاشكال الجميله اللى كانت مرصوصه ع الطريق *


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (31 مارس 2012)

*



			وكان نفسى أسألها : يعنى أية أستحضار النوايا الطيبة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ما تعرف شو يعني استحضار النوايا الطيبه ؟اشدعوه يا عبود مفروض تكون عارف وانت مسلم سابقا لان النيه من اساسيات اللي ندرسها ونحن صغارفي المدرسه  انا اقولك وايش تقصد اللي تقصدها
 تعرف
حديث الرسول عليه السلام (إنما الأعمال بالنيات وإنما لكل امرئ ما نوى)
لازم الواحد قبل ما يعمل ا شئ ينوي في قلبه انه عمله يقوم به لوجه الله  ومخلص فيه مش منتظر شكر من احد او رياء ومنظره فقط وايذاء غيره من البشره هي تقصد ان يصفون نواياهم ويخلصون في سعيهم لتأييد مرشحهم.. فهمت حاجه؟  *​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (31 مارس 2012)

*



			القادم سيكون أسوأ ، ومطالبات تطبيق الشريعة بحلتها السلفية يعني خسارة المسلمين المعتدلين ولربما أيضاً ‏المتشددين منه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

بس مصر صايره اخوانيه اكثر ماهي سلفيه ومصرماهي افغانستان ولاالصومال مصر اكبر دوله عربيه واسلاميه وشعبها ما هم مثل شعب افغانستان وصومال مو بساهل حزب او حزبين يلعبون في حسبتها براحتهم لكن انت غلطان وشو دخل افغانستان وصومال كل دوله لها ظروف خاصه فيها لا دولة طالبان تمثل الاسلام وهي اللي سيطر عليها شوية مقاتلين بينهم وبين الغرب ثأر ولا الصومال اللي اساسا ماصارت فيها حكومه او انتخابات وظلت بدون حكومه عشر سنين الى ان سيطر عليها شوية متشددين استغلو اصلا عدم وجود حكومه يعني هم عصابه متخذين الاسلام غطاء ولو تعرف الصومالين وشو وصل حالهم الى كده هي حكومتهم العلمانيه السابقه اللي تدخلت حتى في تحريف جزء كبير من شريعه. يعني مثل مافي بعض المتطرفين اللي يودون اي بلاد في داهيه ممكن بعض العلمانين يودون البلاد في داهيه بعد مافي احلى من الوسطيه ابكل شئ



			وأخيراً ، لو كنتُ قبطي لفكّرتُ ملياً بترشيح مرشح إسلامي معتدل ، لأنه يبدو أن القادم سيكون إسلامي ، وزي ‏ما بيقولوا : رغم أنف الحاقدي
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

هههههههه ما انت بهين طلعت داهيه من دواهي النشامى الله *​


----------



## grges monir (31 مارس 2012)

هل هذا حصاد الثورة؟؟
محصول فاسد للاسف قامت الثورة بزراعتة اكثر من المحصول الذى اقتلع


----------



## tasoni queena (31 مارس 2012)

> مع أمنياتي لفوز اسماعيل
> 
> نعم أتمنى ذلك ...‏
> 
> ...



وده رأيى من زمااااان

لو عملوا بدينهم وطبقوا شريعتهم

هيعرفوه دينهم كويس اوووووى  

وهيبقى احلى دعاية لدينهم


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (31 مارس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *ما تعرف شو يعني استحضار النوايا الطيبه ؟اشدعوه يا عبود مفروض تكون عارف وانت مسلم سابقا لان النيه من اساسيات اللي ندرسها ونحن صغارفي المدرسه انا اقولك وايش تقصد اللي تقصدها*
> *تعرف*
> *حديث الرسول عليه السلام (إنما الأعمال بالنيات وإنما لكل امرئ ما نوى)*
> 
> *لازم الواحد قبل ما يعمل ا شئ ينوي في قلبه انه عمله يقوم به لوجه الله ومخلص فيه مش منتظر شكر من احد او رياء ومنظره فقط وايذاء غيره من البشره هي تقصد ان يصفون نواياهم ويخلصون في سعيهم لتأييد مرشحهم.. فهمت حاجه؟ *​


* طبعا فهمت ...*
*يعنى لو شاب رايح ( يقف ) للتأييد تكون وقفته بنية خالصة لهذا التأييد ...يعنى مثلا( مايقفش)  ورا بنت ...أو علشان بنت حلوة واقفة وهو رايح معاها ...*
*فبكدة تكون نيته خالصة لوجه ( حازم ) !!!*


----------



## تيمو (31 مارس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *
> بس مصر صايره اخوانيه اكثر ماهي سلفيه ومصرماهي افغانستان ولاالصومال مصر اكبر دوله عربيه واسلاميه وشعبها ما هم مثل شعب افغانستان وصومال مو بساهل حزب او حزبين يلعبون في حسبتها براحتهم لكن انت غلطان وشو دخل افغانستان وصومال كل دوله لها ظروف خاصه فيها لا دولة طالبان تمثل الاسلام وهي اللي سيطر عليها شوية مقاتلين بينهم وبين الغرب ثأر ولا الصومال اللي اساسا ماصارت فيها حكومه او انتخابات وظلت بدون حكومه عشر سنين الى ان سيطر عليها شوية متشددين استغلو اصلا عدم وجود حكومه يعني هم عصابه متخذين الاسلام غطاء ولو تعرف الصومالين وشو وصل حالهم الى كده هي حكومتهم العلمانيه السابقه اللي تدخلت حتى في تحريف جزء كبير من شريعه. يعني مثل مافي بعض المتطرفين اللي يودون اي بلاد في داهيه ممكن بعض العلمانين يودون البلاد في داهيه بعد مافي احلى من الوسطيه ابكل شئ
> 
> هههههههه ما انت بهين طلعت داهيه من دواهي النشامى الله *​



هههه إنتي لسة شوفتي حاجة  

شوفي يا أحلى إماراتية في العوالم الإفتراضية ، القصة لو حكمنا جماعة الإمارات يا مرحبا فيهم ، فهم أعطوا أجمل صورة للإسلام السياسي بتسامحه المنقطع النظير ، وقدرته على مواكبة العصر بعيداً عن فتوات من قبيل: التشبّه بالكفّار  

المثال الطالباني هو المثال الحقيقي للإسلام السياسي ولرافعي شعار الإسلام هو الحل لأنه يمثل الواقع ، ورفضك له لا يعني أنه ليس المثال الحقيقي لهؤلاء السلفيين الذين ينادون بالشريعة أولاً حتى ولو تطلب الأمر دخول البلاد في أنفاق مظلمة لسنوات طووووويلة ...

مشكلة السلفيين أنهم يُريدون وصول القمر بمواصفات ما قبل 1400 سنة ، يعني تخيلي أن تُعيد إيطاليا أو اليونان حضارتها بذات لباس اليونانيين والرومان القديمة ونفس أسلحتهم (السيف والرُمُح والمنجنيق) هذا ما يريده السلفيون: لبس ، هيئة ، شكل ، ذات العقلية التي بدأ بها الإسلام دون تطوير ... ويظنون أنهم سيعيدون الأمجاد الذهبية للحضارتين العربية والإسلامية !!

حالياً وشخصياً لا أمانع بانتخاب مرشح إسلامي يؤمن بحرية الإعتقاد مثلاً ... ولكن بتعرفي يجب أن تعيشي تحت الحكم الإسلامي السلفي لتعرفي أن المثال الطالباني هو الشكل الأدق للمرحلة الإسماعلية (لو فاز) ، فالرجل يُنادي بتطبيق الشريعة مقدماً وعود بالهواء وغير قابلة للتطبيق: هل سمعتي عن مشروعه بمصنع السيارات   وهذه الوعود لن تتحقق وسيعود الشعب ليُدرك أنه بالخبز وحده تتحرّك الشعوب ويبقى الحاكم الشرعي وحُكم الشرع مكانه في القلب وبيوت العبادة ...


----------



## تيمو (31 مارس 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> وده رأيى من زمااااان
> 
> لو عملوا بدينهم وطبقوا شريعتهم
> 
> ...



أكيد ، ولكن المشكلة أنه قد يأخذ إستيعابهم عشرات السنين ، وهذا بدوره قد يكون ممهد لبداية انطلاق دولة قبطية ...


----------



## ياسر رشدى (31 مارس 2012)

MeToo قال:


> أكيد ، ولكن المشكلة أنه قد يأخذ إستيعابهم عشرات السنين ، وهذا بدوره قد يكون ممهد لبداية انطلاق دولة قبطية ...


*تمام احنا نخلص على الاسلامية .. ثم نخش على القبطية .. وبعدها نخش على الفرعونية  .. او نختصر كل دل ونجيب حاكم يكون فرعون على رائ عبووود :heat:*​


----------



## تيمو (31 مارس 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *تمام احنا نخلص على الاسلامية .. ثم نخش على القبطية .. وبعدها نخش على الفرعونية  .. او نختصر كل دل ونجيب حاكم يكون فرعون على رائ عبووود :heat:*​



لا إنتَ ستكون جزء من الإسلامية وتقوم بالثورة ههههه في حين ينعم جيرانك الأقباط بدولة مدنية تستقطب المهاجريين الذين صنعوا وتركوا بصمات خارج مصر ...

الملكية هي الحل ، ليش الحكي؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (31 مارس 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *تمام احنا نخلص على الاسلامية .. ثم نخش على القبطية .. وبعدها نخش على الفرعونية  .. او نختصر كل دل ونجيب حاكم يكون فرعون على رائ عبووود :heat:*​


*أنت بتقول فيها ؟؟؟*
*أومال دول أية ؟؟ ..ماهم فراعنة يا أستاذ بس لابسين بدل ومركبين دقن ...مع شوية محفوظات شرع وأطيعوا الله وأطيعوا الرسول و "أولى الأمر منكم " *
*هى هى ..بس اليافطة أتغيرت ...*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (31 مارس 2012)

MeToo قال:


> لا إنتَ ستكون جزء من الإسلامية وتقوم بالثورة ههههه في حين ينعم جيرانك الأقباط بدولة مدنية تستقطب المهاجريين الذين صنعوا وتركوا بصمات خارج مصر ...
> 
> الملكية هي الحل ، ليش الحكي؟


*اقوم بالثورة أأأه *.. *هو البيه معاهم .. لآ مش معاهم .. انا ناقصك ياخويا :smil8:*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (31 مارس 2012)

*مفاجأة :والده الشيخ أبو إسماعيل دخلت مصر بجواز سفر أمريكى فى 16 أغسطس 2009 على الطائرة القادمة من ألمانيا

31-03-2012 - 10:10 PM 







أرسلت وزارة

الخارجية الى السفارات المصرية فى الخارج اسم الشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل ليكون المرشح السابع فى سباق الرئاسة وطلبت البحث فى حصول المرشح أو ايا من والديه على جنسية اجنبية .مثلما فعلت مع كل المرشحين السابقين ..
وكانت مواقع اخبارية قد قالت أن والدة الشيخ حازم ابو اسماعيل ، الدكتورة نوال عبد العزيز نور حصلت على الجنسية الأمريكية ..​**
وأكدت مصادر مقربة من اسرة زوج شقيقة الشيخ حازم فى الولايات المتحدة .. أن والدة الشيخ قد حصلت بالفعل على جواز سفر أمريكى يحمل رقم 500611598 ..وأكدت المصادر أن موضوع دخول الشيخ حازم الى الممارسة السياسية قد أثير على نطاق عائلى ..وأن الأسرة كانت تخشى من تأثير حصول والدته على الجنسية الأمريكية على مسيرته السياسية خصوصا فى إنتخابات مجلس الشعب عام 2005 وعرضت الأم التنازل عن الجنسية لكن قانونيون أكدوا لهم أن الترشح لإنتخابات مجلس الشعب لايتطلب تنازلها عن الجنسية الأمريكية .. طالما لم يحصل هو على الجنسية .
وأكد مصرى يعيش فى الولايات المتحدة ومقرب من زوج شقيقة الشيخ وهى السيده حنان أبو إسماعيل ..أن السيدة نوال نور وشقيقته السيده حنان وشقيقه أحمد حاصلون على الجنسية الأمريكية ..وكشفت المصرى الذى يعمل فى المحاماه أن الدكتورة نوال التى توفيت عام 2010 كانت تسافر الى مصر بجواز سفر أمريكى ..مؤكدا أنها زارت مصر يوم 16 سبتمبر عام 2009 ودخلت البلاد على الطائرة القادمة من ألمانيا مستخدمه جواز سفرها الأمريكى ..وقال أن إدارة الجوازات المصرية ووزارة الداخلية تعلم جيدا هذه المعلومات ولكنها تصمت لأسباب لايفهمها



*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (31 مارس 2012)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *​*​​*مؤكدا أنها زارت مصر يوم 16 سبتمبر عام 2009 ودخلت البلاد على الطائرة القادمة من ألمانيا مستخدمه جواز سفرها الأمريكى ..وقال أن إدارة الجوازات المصرية ووزارة الداخلية تعلم جيدا هذه المعلومات ولكنها تصمت لأسباب لايفهمها*​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*عملية أستزاف للقوى الشعبية والقاعدة الأسلامية ...*
*كله هيطلع ويبان فى الوقت المناسب*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (1 أبريل 2012)

*والدة أبو إسماعيل دخلت مصر بجواز أمريكى





المرشح الرئاسى حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل​**

*​*كشفت مصادر مطلعة ان د. نوال عبد العزيز والدة المرشح الرئاسى حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل الراحلة دخلت القاهرة قبل وفاتها قادمة من ألمانيا يوم 16 أغسطس عام 2009 بجواز سفر أمريكى برقم 500611598.
وقالت المصادر فى تصريحات خاصة لجريدة "الأخبار" اليوم الأحد إن تلك المعلومات لو تم توثيقها رسميا فإنها ستطيح بفرص بقاء أبو إسماعيل فى سباق الرئاسة. 
وأضافت المصادر ان حصول شقيقية المرشح السيدة حنان أبو إسماعيل وزوجها محسن حمزة وأولادهم الأربعة وكذلك شقيقة أحمد أبو إسماعيل وأولاده السبعة على جنسية أمريكية ليس عائقا أمام ترشحه. 
ومن جانبه وصف أبو إسماعيل الحملات التى تشن ضده بأنها نكتة يسعد بها ،مؤكدا ان والدته لا تحمل الجنسية الأمريكية وأنها مصرية خالصة. 
​

بوابة الوفد الاليكترونية​*


----------



## marcelino (1 أبريل 2012)

خارج ازاى بس بعد ما سحب الورق واترشح رسمى !!​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (1 أبريل 2012)

marcelino قال:


> خارج ازاى بس بعد ما سحب الورق واترشح رسمى !!​



التفاصيل هنا


----------

